# venison steaks-two ways



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thawed out 6 venison steaks and tenderized 4. chicken fried the 4 and chicken fried em. they were great. could almost cut em with a fork. got the other two marinating in a red wine/worcestershire mix, will sear and bake em tomorrow night.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang good eats ! Well done sir!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper, cubed is the way I love em!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I just season the cube steaks like any other steak, then toss them on a hot grill about 2 mins per side. Like most things good, they should be pink in the middle.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Mmmmm... Chicken Fried Venison Steaks!

Hell yeah.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

seared the other two steaks tonight and blasted them in the oven at 450 for 3 min. everything was good except the texture. had taste, smell and even cut good, but it was just a bit chewy for me. i guess venison is just too lean to get real tender cut. no marbling at all. i'm not giving up though. i'll try another technique next time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A fav way of mine is to fry the steaks just like you did but only brown both sides. Pour most of grease out, saute some mushrooms and onions ad a little chicken stock, a pack of Lipton onion mushroom soup and make a runny gravy. Pour over the fried deer meat in a casserole dish, cover with tinfoil, bake about 30 to 40 mins, serve over mashed taters or white rice, pretty tasty


----------

